# X-Series results?



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The X boys were at the river-East Liverpool does anyone know the results? First place, BB, maybe how much weight to get a check.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Word has it, it took 7# to win. That's all the info I was given... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow .... only 7 lbs.? It sounds like summer tournament results when there's no current in the river. I figured there would have to be current with all the rain we've been having? Are there any main river weed beds, or has the cold winter and current messed them up? 7 lbs. is awfully low for what I had heard was going on at the river the past couple years.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Wow .... only 7 lbs.? It sounds like summer tournament results when there's no current in the river. I figured there would have to be current with all the rain we've been having? Are there any main river weed beds, or has the cold winter and current messed them up? 7 lbs. is awfully low for what I had heard was going on at the river the past couple years.


It's night and day from last year. The grass is starting to show up, but nowhere as dense as the last few years. Tournament weights and numbers have been way down all year... not sure what's going on. Still no sign of those big schools of shad that usually roam around.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

54 boats and only four or five limits weighed in. Most only had one or two fish. The worst day I have had on the river in a long time. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> It's night and day from last year. The grass is starting to show up, but nowhere as dense as the last few years. Tournament weights and numbers have been way down all year... not sure what's going on. Still no sign of those big schools of shad that usually roam around.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I haven't been down to the river in a good many years (since gas prices went above $3 a gallon) but it sounds like SOP for the river. Good to great for 2 or 3 years, then something happens, really cold winter or flooding, and then it's bad for 2 or 3 years. 

I'll be fishing a small club tournament down there this year though. Mid September. Water should be cooling down by then. Hopefully the great fall topwater bite that I remember so fondly will be starting to kick in. 

54 boats and 5 or so limits for X Series? I know some of those guys ..... man it must have been a tough tough day. smh


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I haven't been down to the river in a good many years (since gas prices went above $3 a gallon) but it sounds like SOP for the river. Good to great for 2 or 3 years, then something happens, really cold winter or flooding, and then it's bad for 2 or 3 years.
> 
> I'll be fishing a small club tournament down there this year though. Mid September. Water should be cooling down by then. Hopefully the great fall topwater bite that I remember so fondly will be starting to kick in.
> 
> 54 boats and 5 or so limits for X Series? I know some of those guys ..... man it must have been a tough tough day. smh


We all hope it will turn around by the fall...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Finished 6th with 6.15. Caught the 5th fish with an hour to go. The river was so good to us last year, really disappointing this year. Turns out the hard winter had more of an impact than I thought it would


----------



## Better Half Bassin' (Jul 18, 2014)

Mike Bennett & John Barbetta won with 7.09. Big Bass 3.14 Todd & Birone. 4 limits, Results will be on theX-Series.com tomorrow.


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a tough tournament, most guys that fished Saturday had a decent day, as we did. Good current on Saturday but then Sunday they shut the gates and the current was going back up stream with the wind and no real bite all day.


----------

